# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Air Asia bán vé máy bay đi Bangkok chỉ 52 USD

## vietmyair01

*Air Asia bán vé máy bay đi Bangkok chỉ 52 USD*
ve may bay di bangkok
Hãng hàng không Air Asia hiện tai đang khuyến mãi *vé máy bay đi Bangkok* hoặc Kuala Lumpur với giá vé cực hấp dẫn chỉ có 52 USD, giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí sân bay, nhưng theo Việt Mỹ được biết thì thuế phí hãng Air Asia cũng không cao, tổng cộng giá vé vẫn tương đối thấp và tiết kiệm được nhiều chi phí *vé máy bay đến Bangkok* hoặc Kuala Lumpur của bạn thôi.

Đặt vé online rẻ > ve may bay gia re
Mau liên hệ đặt *vé máy bay đi Kuala Lumpur* hoặc Bangkok của hãng Air Asia ngay thôi nào các bạn vì thời gian diễn ra khuyến mãi chỉ trong vòng từ ngày 11/11 đến 17/11/2013 thôi, thời gian khởi hành sẽ bắt đầu từ ngày 01/12/2013 đến 30/04/2014, lưu ý ngay khi đọc được tin khuyến mãi này bạn hãy lập tức liên hệ với phòng vé máy bay Việt Mỹ để đặt vé máy bay đi Bangkok hoặc Kuala Lumpur ngay, không thì sẽ tuột mất cơ hội sở hữu *vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bangkok* hoặc Kuala Lumpur của Air Asia đấy nhé.

Ngoài ra rút kinh nghiệm các đợt trước thì nếu muốn du lịch ở Hà Nội sau khi đi Bangkok hay Kuala Lumpur thì chúng ta nên đặt mua vé máy bay bay thẳng từ Bangkok hoặc Kuala Lumpur về Hà Nội luôn, lúc đó chắc chắn vé sẽ rẻ hơn so với việc bay về Sài Gòn rồi mới đặt vé đi Hà Nội nha các bạn.

Nhanh liên hệ đặt *vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn đi Bangkok* hoặc Kuala Lumpur qua số điện thoại:

0915 699 971 - 0915 699 901 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937
Đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ
Địa chỉ: 52 Tân Kỳ Tân Quý, P.Tây Thạnh, Q Tân Phú
Yahoo/Sky: vemaybayvietmy, vietmyair, vietmyair01, vietmyair02
Điện thoại : 08)38909936/ 37 - 0915 699 901 - 0915 699 971
Website:www.phongvevietmy.com
Đại lý chính thức Lion Air & Tiger Air Tại Việt Nam

----------

